# Predator 2000 question



## southal (Oct 7, 2020)

I have a strange question about a harbor freight predator 2000 inverter generator. I purchased this generator for pretty much scrap value from a friend after Hurricane Sally. The story with the generator is that it was hooked to back feed a small shop after the power outage. Eventually, the power got thrown to the shop, and the generator absorbed 240 volts the wrong way. I realize the stupidity in back feeding and this was probably the beast outcome. My question is, is there any salvaging this machine? It will run, but barely, and does not generate electricity. Did I buy a nice red paperweight for $20 or could I bring it back? I am wondering about the coil, but it may be many different issues , Thanks in advance,


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

so many questions for you.
well it could be parted out and sell the parts on ebay.

if you are thinking about fixing the unit.
500.00 will get you a new unit.
so with that said.
if you have endless time and money.
anything can be fixed.

ok on to the questions
engine does it start and stay running?
what kind of shape is the case in?

99% of the stuff that goes wrong with a back feed
on an inverter gen..
it will wipe out the inverter part.
and those are sealed units.
it is the first in or last out of the generator.
there is also basic stuff like breakers.

if you are real good on electronics and with small engines.
go for the basic tests.
if it starts and runs, it might be something small.
if it does not start and run..
yea inverter unit...

sell the motor parts case on ebay.


----------



## southal (Oct 7, 2020)

Thank you very much for the reply. Yes, the generator will run, but at a very low rpm. It will actually just stay running for as long as you would like, but not will not increase in rpms. Also, the unit vibrates badly as it is running. This is why I suspected that the coil/ignition module may be compromised. There is a breaker and a reset on the front panel I believe. These seem to be fine. The case is in great shape, looks almost new. Will the inverter portion of the generator being fried cause an extremely low idle condition?


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

A word of caution: Back feeding a panel without opening the main breaker endangers a utility lineman.
The 120/240 vac is converted to 4400 or 7200 at the transformer and is then put onto the line ready to electrocute an un-suspecting lineman. That could have turned out very bad and someone could have been killed.
You should tell the careless person that sold you the blown generator what he could have done.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

southal said:


> Thank you very much for the reply. Yes, the generator will run, but at a very low rpm. It will actually just stay running for as long as you would like, but not will not increase in rpms. Also, the unit vibrates badly as it is running. This is why I suspected that the coil/ignition module may be compromised. There is a breaker and a reset on the front panel I believe. These seem to be fine. The case is in great shape, looks almost new. Will the inverter portion of the generator being fried cause an extremely low idle condition?


i would suspect the winding maybe flashed over and shorted.
the running rough is a tip off.
working hard.
yea sell the engine parts and case parts..
you will get back your investment!!


----------

